# 1950's 35mm



## Scott_Clarkson (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey, I have a *Somaca LE-II 35mm camera*, it's a range finder, mirrorless with a 50mm lens. Always worked smoothly and never been an issue, entirely mechanical workings I assume. It's a fantastic bit of Japanese kit, However the shutter has now stuck open and I'm wondering if anybody has any idea how I'd go about fixing this issue? Keeping in mind I'm merely a student, so if the fix is extensive in a mechanical sense, I would struggle. Any help is appreciated.
Thanks, Scott.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm wondering what shutter speed it was set at when it got stuck. I've had old cameras stick at slow speeds or the bulb setting but work OK at faster speeds. I had one camera that jammed and put it away for some time, next time I got it out it worked again; I think being mechanical whatever was stuck released on its own.

There are a pair of camera repair books by Tomosy that are out of print so I don't know if you could find them in a library but something like that might help you figure out what to do. Not sure about cost of repair, probably depends on where you take/send it and get an estimate.


----------



## compur (Jan 2, 2015)

It's a common issue with old leaf shutters. The shutter blades become coated with oil which thickens and the shutter becomes sticky or completely stuck. It needs to be disassembled and cleaned.


----------



## Scott_Clarkson (Jan 3, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> I'm wondering what shutter speed it was set at when it got stuck. I've had old cameras stick at slow speeds or the bulb setting but work OK at faster speeds. I had one camera that jammed and put it away for some time, next time I got it out it worked again; I think being mechanical whatever was stuck released on its own.
> 
> There are a pair of camera repair books by Tomosy that are out of print so I don't know if you could find them in a library but something like that might help you figure out what to do. Not sure about cost of repair, probably depends on where you take/send it and get an estimate.


I believe the shutter was set to one of the slower speeds, maybe not bulb in particular but certainly above a second. Thank- you for the advice, I'll have to check out my local library for anthing in relation to Tomosy.


----------



## Scott_Clarkson (Jan 3, 2015)

compur said:


> It's a common issue with old leaf shutters. The shutter blades become coated with oil which thickens and the shutter becomes sticky or completely stuck. It needs to be disassembled and cleaned.


I see, it appears I can still change the f/stop number though, I'd hate to ruin a beautiful camera, however simple and rustic it maybe - disassembly is most likely the option I'll have to take though. Thanks.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 3, 2015)

It should not be that difficult to get at the shutter/aperture blades.
I would guess you just unscrew the front cell.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 3, 2015)

I just did a quick search and found -> ipernity: Samoca 35 LE, Reaching for the Shutter by Hans Kerensky


----------



## PWhite214 (Jan 4, 2015)

Some repair notes from the Rangefinderforum:  The Classic Camera Repair Forum: Samoca LE II
Good luck
Phil


----------



## Scott_Clarkson (Jan 8, 2015)

I've had this camera taken apart, fortunately found someone in the profession of mechanics and whom has some experience in fixing lenses. Unfortunately to no avail, the blades have been cleaned and there seems to be little effect. I suppose it'll just remain a relic for now.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 8, 2015)

That's too bad. I wonder if making it into a pinhole camera would be an option, people make shims to use in nonfunctioning cameras. You'd obviously need to come up with a lens cap to cover it while film's in it so you wouldn't continue to expose the film. Or you'll have a nice collectible to display.


----------

